# Meso



## nyyankees (Oct 22, 2009)

any familiar with a MESO/Neural Theray pain management procedure?


----------



## Walker22 (Oct 22, 2009)

Never heard of it....


----------



## marvelh (Oct 25, 2009)

Mesotheapy are "microinjections" of conventional or homeopathic medicines, vitamins, minerals and amino acids. Tiny "medicinal bullets" are delivered directly into the mesoderm (middle layer of skin) that are highly specific to the condition being treated.

It is often used for nonsurgical cosmetic treatments, however is branching out for use in sports injury and pain management.

Coding will vary depending upon site of injection AND what substance was injected.  If the injectant is not a conventional drug, i.e. steroid or anesthetic, then you are most likely looking at an unlisted procedure code regardless of where anatomically the injection is performed.


----------

